# Borris has black gravel now



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Thought i would share a few pics of borris i have changed his natural sand for black gravel so he has gone all dark now.

before 
View attachment 66447


After
View attachment 66448

View attachment 66449

View attachment 66450


And here is one of the tank at night with the moonlight on.
View attachment 66451


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Borris is too cool!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, he got my POTM but i like him a lot


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You can really see the difference in his color when he was on the sand verses the black gravel. It really changed. I like him both ways. You rock Borris








~Taylor~


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

What made you change the sand to gravel? Cause right now i'm thinking of the samething too for my future rhom!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thats an awesome fish and tank!!! i like it.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

fung88 said:


> What made you change the sand to gravel? Cause right now i'm thinking of the samething too for my future rhom!
> [snapback]1078791[/snapback]​


I was told how they change to a darker colour and they seem to be more confident in there as it is darker. I wish i had gone to black gravel when i first set up my tank because he is now a totaly new fish. I put in a sand eel today and it diddnt even hit the gravel he attact it and has never done that since i got him 3 months ago.









I would recomend black substate its awesome









Thanks for all the kind comment guys you seem to like borris as much as i do


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He looks way better in Black gravel nice black rhom


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like the way that old Boris looked, but now he is still looking good also









It's just an amazing rhom and this kind of pics makes me so jealous


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Alrite BLack Gravel it is! Imma change the sand tonite then! =) Thx for the help! And also it would help the powerhead alot eh!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

fung88 said:


> Alrite BLack Gravel it is! Imma change the sand tonite then! =) Thx for the help! And also it would help the powerhead alot eh!
> [snapback]1078899[/snapback]​


Yes i hated it when the sand went up into the powerhead at least the gravel stays at the bottom of the tank where it is supposed to be.

You wont regret changing to black gravel it looks so much better. Post a pic when you have done it buddy


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Borris is one of my favorite rhoms on the site. Hes f'ing badass









BTW i love the look of the moonlighting. I might have to pick one of those up.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks a lot better with black gravel.... Cool looking stones too


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He looks great , It's amazing how much difference substrate makes ..


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Borris looks like a bad mother f*cker and the tank looks alot better....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom man


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks alot better. Boris now looks even more kickass then before.
Sweet rhom dude, you're friggin lucky.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Rhom


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

He looks great Wayne. The black gravel is a definate improvement. Borris looks like a completely different fish. Brilliant moonlight shot too.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

boris is fuckin cool, how big is his tank wayne?

ian


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> boris is fuckin cool, how big is his tank wayne?
> 
> ian
> [snapback]1079939[/snapback]​


The tank is 4ftx2ftx2ft 100 uk gal He has loads of room in there but im going up to a 300 uk gal tank in a week or so as want to make the tank a show peice for the dining room









Thanks for all the nice comments guys


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

great stuff mate, he will be in paradise in a 300gal!!

u gunna be sellin the one you have at the mo?









ian


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

borris is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> great stuff mate, he will be in paradise in a 300gal!!
> 
> u gunna be sellin the one you have at the mo?
> 
> ...


Not sure what to do with the tank i am using at the mo its only worth £100 tops so i might build a fish house and stock up with a few more tanks now that would be nice. The answer to yopur question is dunno What do you all think i should do with it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

MUCH better in black wow!!!!great fish


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

well wayne, if ur interested in gettin rid of it please let me know, as id have it off u for that kinda price, as im doing a little manny research :laugh:

ian


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> well wayne, if ur interested in gettin rid of it please let me know, as id have it off u for that kinda price, as im doing a little manny research :laugh:
> 
> ian
> [snapback]1080504[/snapback]​


Ok will do buddy

Its a real nice tank


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

SO I think my Rhom is darker now too. I added 2.5 cups of peat nuggets to the canister filter. So just having darker water seems to make them darker too. I am setting up a 90 gal tank now too and was going with black gravel also.









Before Peat nuggets.









After peat nuggets.

Then again it may all be in my head. Once he is on black gravel he should really darken up. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

And oh yea, Borris is a awsome fish dude!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

i was thinking of trying that with the Peat nuggets do you recomend it Dasmopar?????


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> i was thinking of trying that with the Peat nuggets do you recomend it Dasmopar?????
> [snapback]1081560[/snapback]​


Well my tap water is testing pretty high on the PH so I am using the peat to lower the PH and it does seem to be working so far. I really like how the water looks now too. Tea colored.


----------

